# MTB: Nass RAW, Wed, 9/3



## Greg (Aug 31, 2008)

I haven't received executive clearance on this yet, but powbmps is going to be in the Hartford area on Wednesday and might like to meet up for a ride. Scoville at 6 pm?


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 1, 2008)

i got clearence clarance.  i'm in. 

there is a long shot chance i might be on a new rig. the walk on the rail trail convinced the wife that a new bike and kid trailer is a good idea. time to start haggling with the lbs on the cannondale f5 or ordering an ibex online!!!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 1, 2008)

Congrats Grassi!

Not likely that I'll make this.  Carrie has class on Wednesday nights, so I'd have to find someone to watch the kids, which isn't looking too good at the moment.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 1, 2008)

I would get the Cannondale:grin:


----------



## Greg (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm a go here.


----------



## powbmps (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm in too.  

Where exactly do you guys meet?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2008)

powbmps said:


> I'm in too.
> 
> Where exactly do you guys meet?



The intersection of Mildford St and Scoville Rd in Burlington.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...b3mg8Rb8CiuVnpQ&cbp=1,210.62248112777957,,0,5
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=...064421,0.14883&doflg=ptm&layer=c&ie=UTF8&z=12


----------



## powhunter (Sep 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> I haven't received executive clearance on this yet, but powbmps is going to be in the Hartford area on Wednesday and might like to meet up for a ride. Scoville at 6 pm?



Ill call in sick if hes gonna do some  crazy/gnar airs!!

steve


----------



## Greg (Sep 2, 2008)

powbmps said:


> I'm in too.
> 
> Where exactly do you guys meet?





bvibert said:


> The intersection of Mildford St and Scoville Rd in Burlington.
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...b3mg8Rb8CiuVnpQ&cbp=1,210.62248112777957,,0,5
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=...064421,0.14883&doflg=ptm&layer=c&ie=UTF8&z=12



What Brian said. Here's some more info:

http://crankfire.com/trails/waypoint.php?wpid=9

As an FYI, Milford Street is route 69. The dirt parking area is technically on Scoville Road, right at the corner. You really can't miss it. Roll call:

Greg
powbmps
Grassi21


----------



## powbmps (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for the directions.  I'll be there by 5:45, ready to flail.  

Someone babysit for 2knees so he can come too.


----------



## powbmps (Sep 2, 2008)

I mean someone babysit his kids.


----------



## Greg (Sep 2, 2008)

powbmps said:


> Thanks for the directions.  I'll be there by 5:45, ready to flail.
> 
> Someone babysit for 2knees so he can come too.



What kind of riding do you prefer? Flatter, mellow and twisty, or more technical and rocky with more climbing?


----------



## powbmps (Sep 2, 2008)

I suppose I'd prefer technical & rocky over flat & mellow.


----------



## Greg (Sep 2, 2008)

powbmps said:


> I suppose I'd prefer technical & rocky over flat & mellow.



Cool. I have a few rides in mind. Hopefully Grassi will score that new rig in time! The GIANT might just crumble into pieces and we'll have to leave the carcass on the side of the trail! :lol:


----------



## powhunter (Sep 2, 2008)

got the afternoon off tomorrow!!  now just gotta  fix the bike before 5

steve


----------



## Greg (Sep 2, 2008)

powhunter said:


> got the afternoon off tomorrow!!  now just gotta  fix the bike before 5
> 
> steve



Sweet!

Greg
powbmps
Grassi21
powhunter


----------



## severine (Sep 2, 2008)

I want to see video of this gathering! 

I'll be thinking of y'all while we're discussing One Day A Year by Christa Wolf.  I'll need something to keep me awake.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 2, 2008)

ohh boy.  just got back from the cape.  will be stopping into the lbs at lunch tomorrow.


----------



## powhunter (Sep 2, 2008)

Jeff you in???


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 2, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Jeff you in???



I am gonna try and hold off riding until the weekend, the ribs are starting to feel pretty good, but don't want to push it and be right back in pain.


----------



## Greg (Sep 2, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> ohh boy.  just got back from the cape.  will be stopping into the lbs at lunch tomorrow.



Yeehaw!



o3jeff said:


> I am gonna try and hold off riding until the weekend, the ribs are starting to feel pretty good, but don't want to push it and be right back in pain.



Probably a smart move. Glad you're feeling better though. If you change your mind tomorrow, feel free to join us.

I'm kinda torn on the route for tomorrow. I'm thinking either the second leg of what we did on Sunday, or perhaps an easier variation of the first leg, sans Devil's kitchen, and including a sweet non-techy downhill that I think Grassi will really enjoy. Of course you have to ride *up *to ride down... :lol:  If we get rolling shortly after 6 pm, we should have enough daylight for either.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm kinda torn on the route for tomorrow. I'm thinking either the second leg of what we did on Sunday



what was the name of the downhill section we did where steve took out his front wheel?  that was a lot of fun!

( the downhill part, not steve's wheel)


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yeehaw!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would go for a variation of the first leg, or just do the standard loop.

Wish I could make this ride.  I'm going to be lonely on Thursday by myself.


----------



## Greg (Sep 2, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> what was the name of the downhill section we did where steve took out his front wheel?  that was a lot of fun!
> 
> ( the downhill part, not steve's wheel)



Not really named anything AFAIK. That stretch parallels 69 and we only rode about half that gentle downhill. It's a lot of fun to continue that stretch deeper into Session Woods (the way I sent Steve to get out of there). If you liked that, you really would like the downhill planned for tomorrow if we do the more northern route. Similar in difficulty (none), but a bit steeper and longer. Maybe you should join us! :idea:


----------



## Greg (Sep 2, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I would go for a variation of the first leg, or just do the standard loop.



I was thinking about the standard loop. My only concern is daylight. I think Grassi could handle it fine, but I'm just not sure at what pace. We could bail down 69 if light gets too low, I suppose.



bvibert said:


> Wish I could make this ride.  I'm going to be lonely on Thursday by myself.



Wish I could make Thursday as well. Not in the cards.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> Maybe you should join us! :idea:



no can do tomorrow, have to move a piano after work.  i'm keeping a close eye on the T&E forum, i'll join up when i can.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't think you'll have any problem making it to 69 in daylight, but you're right I doubt you guys would make it all the way through.  We barely did last time and the days are only getting shorter.


----------



## Greg (Sep 2, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I don't think you'll have any problem making it to 69 in daylight, but you're right I doubt you guys would make it all the way through.  We barely did last time and the days are only getting shorter.



My thinking is the route we took in the early morning on Sunday, but down the more gentle downhill, Then head back to Lamson's via the DT. If we have time hit the cemetery twisties in reverse back to the lot.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> My thinking is the route we took in the early morning on Sunday, but down the more gentle downhill, Then head back to Lamson's via the DT. If we have time hit the cemetery twisties in reverse back to the lot.



That would be a good route too.  I just think the standard loop is a better representation of what Nass has to offer.


----------



## Greg (Sep 2, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That would be a good route too.  I just think the standard loop is a better representation of what Nass has to offer.



Agreed. It might just depend if Chris G. shows up on a real bike or not.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> Agreed. It might just depend if Chris G. shows up on a real bike or not.



such pressure.  i will know what i am riding by lunch time.


----------



## Greg (Sep 3, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> such pressure.  i will know what i am riding by lunch time.



He he he. No pressure at all, but if you do show up with a new bike, we might just have to test it out on the more technical route.... :razz:


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> He he he. No pressure at all, but if you do show up with a new bike, we might just have to test it out on the more technical route.... :razz:



just called the lbs to check on their stick.  the f5 they have is a medium sized frame.  i'm guessing that might work.  heading over there in a couple of hours.  it feels like x-mas morning.  shit, this will probably be my be my early xmas gift. :lol:


----------



## Greg (Sep 3, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> just called the lbs to check on their stick.  the f5 they have is a medium sized frame.  i'm guessing that might work.  heading over there in a couple of hours.  it feels like x-mas morning.  shit, this will probably be my be my early xmas gift. :lol:



I suspect the medium as a tad over 16" is perfect. The F5 is a nice bike. Be sure to post pics.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 3, 2008)

We are pretty much the same height and I have a medium Cannondale and I like the fit better than what a small felt like.


----------



## Greg (Sep 3, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> no camera but a new bike!  cannondale f5 in a medium.  they are giving it a once over since it has been sitting on the showroom floor for some time.  he knocked off an extra 20 bucks.  great guy and shop.



Well, it's settled. We'll be attempting the big loop so Chris can test his new bike on some techy section and gnarly downhills... :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> Well, it's settled. We'll be attempting the big loop so Chris can test his new bike on some techy section and gnarly downhills... :lol:



He'll get a feel for that bike really quick doing that loop:razz:


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 3, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> He'll get a feel for that bike really quick doing that loop:razz:



i'm sure i'll get a feel for it on my groin and shins... ;-)


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 3, 2008)

You really need to pick up a pair of padded bike shorts, will make the ride more enjoyable.


----------



## Greg (Sep 3, 2008)

I will try to get there close to 5:45 so we have as much light as possible.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 3, 2008)

i'm picking the bike up at 4:30.  i should be there to tool around by 5:30.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks like they might be getting the new bike muddy tonight


----------



## bvibert (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks like it's only a passing shower at least, but it's pretty heavy rain.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 3, 2008)

heavy rain from 5:15 or so until 6.  ill wait till gregs tr to elaborate.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 3, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> heavy rain from 5:15 or so until 6.  ill wait till gregs tr to elaborate.



TR TR TR TR


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 3, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> heavy rain from 5:15 or so until 6.  ill wait till gregs tr to elaborate.



How did you like the new bike?


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 3, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> How did you like the new bike?



i really liked it.  shifted like butter, the right size frame, and not too heavy.  i'm hearing a bit of rubbing/friction coming from the disc brakes.  but i think that might have to do with the trail conditions we had tonight.  almost sounds as if a pebble or some dirt is stuck in there.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 3, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i really liked it.  shifted like butter, the right size frame, and not too heavy.  i'm hearing a bit of rubbing/friction coming from the disc brakes.  but i think that might have to do with the trail conditions we had tonight.  almost sounds as if a pebble or some dirt is stuck in there.



They were probably just wet with some dirt in there as well. That is typical for disc brakes. Don't worry about it. Glad to hear you like the bike.


----------



## Greg (Sep 3, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> heavy rain from 5:15 or so until 6.  ill wait till gregs tr to elaborate.



http://forums.alpinezone.com/35019-nassahegan-raw-9-3-08-a.html


----------

